# Timing Question....



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

In general, 

Utility dogs allow 7 dogs per hour
Open Dogs allow 8 dogs per hour
Novice dogs allow 9 dogs per hour

page 13 in the link http://www.akc.org/pdfs/about/board_minutes/Rally_Regulations.pdf

The regs state that no class may start before 12:00 noon if listed as to follow

Also bear in mind that in the A classes (open and Utility) many of us make donations to the club and stay home if our dogs are just not ready.

So I would probably plan on getting there around 12:30 to 1:00 which allows plenty of time for setup and getting yourself and your dog comfortable. If the classes run quicker, getting there by this time should also allow you to arrive in time to work out of your car if need be.


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

The rally trial I was at today was scheduled to start at 9:00. I arrived at 8:55 thinking we'd get settled in while the excellent class did thier walk-through and runs. Turns out they started early and were halfway through excellent. One person in that class missed the walk-through since they didn't know it would start early!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

The_Artful_Dodger said:


> The rally trial I was at today was scheduled to start at 9:00. I arrived at 8:55 thinking we'd get settled in while the excellent class did thier walk-through and runs. Turns out they started early and were halfway through excellent. One person in that class missed the walk-through since they didn't know it would start early!


If that was an AKC Rally Trial and the listed starting time in the judging program stated 9:00 that club was in violation of AKC regulations. If that person was denied a walk thru I would suggest they contact the club and demand a refund. If denied I would contact the AKC.


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

AmbikaGR said:


> If that was an AKC Rally Trial and the listed starting time in the judging program stated 9:00 that club was in violation of AKC regulations. If that person was denied a walk thru I would suggest they contact the club and demand a refund. If denied I would contact the AKC.


It was a CKC trial. I think the person did well so they didn't end up caring too much.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I would arrive at 9am, and watch the advanced classes. Thats just me though.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Stretchdrive said:


> I would arrive at 9am, and watch the advanced classes. Thats just me though.


 Me too...
I may be entered in the last class of the day but I am one of the first to arrive at a show. Watching the other competitors is something that I enjoy and has given me lots of learning opportunities.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah ..... I love watching everyone at trials too. The problem is I want Jacks to be fresh when we get into the ring. I've never been to the location, but since they have only one ring, I'm betting it's going to be crowded and loud. Which means the longer I sit there with him the more likely he going to start frizzing out on me. Even before we get to the one thing that I'm nervous about (the walk about stay in bn).


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

What is the last class that has a start time and what is that start time? What is the first to follow class?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> What is the last class that has a start time and what is that start time? What is the first to follow class?


I grabbed the sheet to check -

They start off with utility @ 9AM and allow 2 hours and a half for 14 dogs? The last class with a start time is Open. And that is "approximate". It's at 11:30AM - and I bet that either won't be the start time or will be cut off for lunch. 
Everything after that is "to follow". 

Looking over everything, I suspect that the BN classes will be at 3PM or so. And we are one of the last entries, so we won't get into the ring until maybe quarter to four...? And the rally classes will start after that. 

So I'm thinking I don't want to be there before 2PM if I want the little yoyo to be able to relax and acclimate without too much time to stress up again.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Megora said:


> I grabbed the sheet to check -
> 
> They start off with utility @ 9AM and allow 2 hours and a half for 14 dogs? The last class with a start time is Open. And that is "approximate". It's at 11:30AM - and I bet that either won't be the start time or will be cut off for lunch.
> Everything after that is "to follow".
> ...



With no absences and a lunch break I would expect your class could begin about 2:30.


----------

